# Canon MF4700 is not scanning to my computer



## sbauman

I have used this printer for about 6 months with no problems until the last few weeks. I can still print to it with no problem. The 4700 has my computer on the list connected to it for Scanning. When I tell it to scan, the MF Toolbox opens on my computer but nothing else happens. It does not process the paper through the scanner. When I click the settings on the 'Toolbox', ti says "A supported scanner is not installed. Please install a supported scanner and then restart Toolbox". 

I have reloaded the drivers and the software from the Canon website. I have rebooted the scanner and my computer. I have no idea what to do next. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE

Uninstall all Canon software and drivers found in Add and Remove programs. Uninstall / delete the printer from the device list. Then reboot the computer and perform a fresh installation following the manufacturers guidelines.


----------



## MPR

Do as Dogg said.

Oftentimes your computer won't recognize hardware and install drivers properly unless the installation proceeds in a specific order. Uninstall the drivers and software. Turn off your system and unplug the printer's power and data cables and then follow the installation steps _exactly_ as stated in the quick start guide -- don't take any shortcuts.


----------

